# Doesn't ball up!



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi everyone! I always see these really cute pictures of hedgies balled up facing the camera, they seem to be perfect little puff balls! Our Penny doesn't ball up when she is on her back! I have never been able to get her to do it. She struggles to get herself right side up every time. She is not too fat to curl up! She will ball up when she is feet down and I've even tried to pick her up front that and see if she will stay curled up, but she doesn't.
Anyone else have a weirdo hedgies that does this?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha, my Penny is the same way. Maybe it's a name thing. I've only been able to get a few pictures of her balled up and that was when she was little. Also, Rose will never stay in a ball long enough to get good pictures too.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I think its Penelope/Penny thing. my Penelope acts like she she doesnt know how to ball if we put her upside down. silly girl! she just flails her legs and is like, why am i upside down!? But I did manage to get a cute side half ball picture of her the other day! it is now the background of my phone lol


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's normal. Most hedgehogs don't like being on their back since it exposes their belly.


----------



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

Rosie Mae does the same thing! If I hold her on her back, she just flails her legs around and sort of swims with her front arms. She never seems mad at me for it but it definitely is not her favorite way to cuddle:lol:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

My girls don't care for the ball much either. They do hedgie starfish when we hold them on their back. Try a tummy rub? That usually causes a light relaxed ball for me.


----------



## Jswift (Nov 2, 2021)

phoenix1964 said:


> Hi everyone! I always see these really cute pictures of hedgies balled up facing the camera, they seem to be perfect little puff balls! Our Penny doesn't ball up when she is on her back! I have never been able to get her to do it. She struggles to get herself right side up every time. She is not too fat to curl up! She will ball up when she is feet down and I've even tried to pick her up front that and see if she will stay curled up, but she doesn't.
> Anyone else have a weirdo hedgies that does this?


I came to the internet to find the answer to this!! I am so happy to have found this thread. Demi is not into being on her back and in a ball. So happy this isn't an abnormal thing!


----------

